# how many types of p.metallica are there ??



## MrGaz (Jun 6, 2010)

hey all

trying to find ot some info 
after a bit of seaching on the net . i looks like i found 2 diff types of metallicas 
black/dark form and then sapphire blue and i right ???

ie sapphire









black/dark form









if so what do you think this is ?


----------



## ebmoclab (Nov 21, 2009)

I've seen both the blue and the dark colour form though that last picture appears to be a silvery grey...................... possibly a dark colour form that has dulled down and in need of a moult??

I could add to the list though, i have a sub adult female and she moulted on monday, she has the typical Saphire blue colour but fades almost to black on the legs as they closer to the carapace so is somewhere in between.

its also believed that the dark colour form is a myth and the depth of colour ie. going black indicates age. i'm dubious about that theory as mine is still not fully mature and is showing the dark for traits.


----------



## MrGaz (Jun 6, 2010)

hmmm well the last photo shed about2-3weeks ago 
so cant be that


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

MrGaz said:


> hmmm well the last photo shed about2-3weeks ago
> so cant be that


All P. metallica go black with age.


----------



## MrGaz (Jun 6, 2010)

so the black /dark for is not real its just the age 

what sort of age do they start to go dark ??


----------



## ebmoclab (Nov 21, 2009)

Danhalen said:


> All P. metallica go black with age.


Dan,

is that as well as there being a dark colour form as mine has much darker patches than usual and she is still S/A and was the the typical saphire colour before her moult on monday.

I've not had a P.metallica long enough to notice the colour change. at what age does this change start to occurr?


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

ebmoclab said:


> Dan,
> 
> is that as well as there being a dark colour form as mine has much darker patches than usual and she is still S/A and was the the typical saphire colour before her moult on monday.
> 
> I've not had a P.metallica long enough to notice the colour change. at what age does this change start to occurr?





MrGaz said:


> so the black /dark for is not real its just the age
> 
> what sort of age do they start to go dark ??



They usually start to fade around the 4 year mark or so onwards. 

And yes, there are indeed dark forms of P. metallica out there, but not many true examples in the hobby at all - most of the females being banded about as dark colour forms are in fact just really old.


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

I think it's meant to be a continuous thing. They just darken a little more with each moult.


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

2 of my slings molted Yday and are starting to get propper colouration   just thought id add that


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

In my opinion the people who believe there's a dark form are the people who want to believe in a dark form. As with many species colour varies but coloration is not a taxonomical key. 
You'll often find the Europeans banding dark form metallica at inflated prices, including the one at BTS 2008 for £500!


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Poxicator said:


> In my opinion the people who believe there's a dark form are the people who want to believe in a dark form. As with many species colour varies but coloration is not a taxonomical key.
> You'll often find the Europeans banding dark form metallica at inflated prices, including the one at BTS 2008 for £500!


Pfffft S*d that lol i thought i was paying to much at 50 quid a sling lol


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> In my opinion the people who believe there's a dark form are the people who want to believe in a dark form. As with many species colour varies but coloration is not a taxonomical key.
> You'll often find the Europeans banding dark form metallica at inflated prices, including the one at BTS 2008 for £500!


No one is arguing as to taxonomical differences Pete, but there is indeed a strain of metallica which could be regarded as a "dark form"- they will exhibit absolutely no blue at all, whilst even the most ancient of females will flash a hint of blue in the light here and there.


----------

